# 60 gallon Cube Brass tetras



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Dwarf belem hairgrass is a good choice here. Had all Hygro porto velho in the past, but wanted something easier to deal with. Needs to grow in towards the rear more still. I'll replace the porto velho little by little as the grass moves back around there.

Likely ought to hack the fissidens back some too. It just got loose and has slowly taken over.

Eventually, I'll trim the fern back and hack the moss back some as well.

There's about 70 Brass tetras(Blurs) and 200-300 RCS, 9 leopard frog adults in here and lots of caves.

Light 96W over a 60 gal 24" deep and about 14" above that.
So if you think you need high light to grow this moss or the belem grass and keep it low, you are very mistaken.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, Tom, this tank is fantastic!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful tank Tom.roud: Love the layout and plant choices.

I've been fumbling around with layouts in a cube lately myself, and having a hard time finding one I'm happy with.

Any chance of getting a closer full tank shot?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazing! Got any close-ups?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Jinx, you ninja'ed me.


----------



## Loubard (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice! The hard scape is really great, only I think it will look better if it grows in a bit more (plants higher in the water colomn in the back). 

I really love the stand the tank is standing on as well.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This makes me want to set up a cube 
Nicely done as always, Tom! Love the Belem.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> This makes me want to set up a cube


Haha, that's why I am starting a cube, because of Tom's cubes, especially the lower tech one with the H. zebra.


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

wow thats really nice man. good job. 

do you have a secret for breeding shrimps?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What brand/color temp bulbs are you running here?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Caton said:


> Amazing! Got any close-ups?


Click "save as" and then use "zoom" :icon_idea

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

doubleott05 said:


> wow thats really nice man. good job.
> 
> do you have a secret for breeding shrimps?


Err, they got loose when I added the plants and eat?
I cannot get rid of them, they breed like roaches.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

roybot73 said:


> What brand/color temp bulbs are you running here?



Not that it matters too much vs what you like personally, Giesemann powerchrome mostly.

Nice color.

No need for much in the watt of long photoperiods, so I save a lot on electric bills. Has a wet dry filter, runs about 30micromols at the bottom. CO2 is about 45 during the day, drops to 2-3ppm at night inside 1 hour. 

I might hack the Bolbitus once every 2 months and sell off 50-100$ worth.
Moss, maybe once a month, a baseball amount so about 40$.
RCS, I harvest and give away locally.
No one will buy them any more for $.

Brass tetras really school well and are very active.
Hard to take a quick snap shot. I did not clean the tank or get all involved in some photo shoot, I'd never get many pics otherwise and could not document the evolution as well, let alone keep 1/2 dozen larger planted tanks, a job and other things.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## nerdyjon (Sep 12, 2009)

Of course...

I looked at the tank and my jaw dropped then I saw who posted.... Another tank that impresses me further!

The tank is a little play ground for fish.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> Click "save as" and then use "zoom" :icon_idea
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Even easier to just "zoom" it within the web page but it doesn't do the tank much justice. 
I just thought you may have some closer shots at a better resolution.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jinx© said:


> Even easier to just "zoom" it within the web page but it doesn't do the tank much justice.
> I just thought you may have some closer shots at a better resolution.


Why not come over and see it in person if you are that curious?:hihi:
With a Sac address.........

Then you can get all the resolution your eyeballs need.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Beautiful tank, Tom. As always. 
Is that an overflow/skimmer in the corner? The big box thing?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Amazing tank! You always bring the scapes!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, this is definitely my favorite tank of yours that I've seen. 

That wood is amazing. Where did you get it from????


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Florida, bald cypress

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

the structure that you have in there... is it wood or stone and how did you attach the fissidens? 

did you drill out the little caves or did it come like that. 

oh and do you have set up pics of this layout and time progression pics?

thanks
Elliot


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The wood is bald cypress, there are no rocks in this tank.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome ! it reminded me of this,
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=58


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice

Definitely something to aspire to


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful. I just picked up a similar size tank that I'll be setting up at the first of the new year. It's a "70g" tall, but the way I'll construct the stand, it will appear to be a cube the size of yours. It's 23" square, 31" tall, but I'm going to hide the first 3" of the substrate (notched into the top of the stand) and the top 3" of the tank (canopy will hang lower). 

I figure that's easier to do than taking a tile saw and cutting 6" off the top of a glass tank with 1/2" glass. 


You definitely give me something to aspire to here. I'll be lighting it with 26 Cree LEDs, which I have gotten PAR numbers off of that slightly beat a 250w DE Phoenix halide. I do have dimmers if needed .

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

how did you attach the fissidens to the wood without showing strings or hairnet?

glue?


----------



## Robotguy (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow! Just found this thread and this is now my favorite tank. Someday when I manage to get green stuff in my tank on purpose, I want it to look like this.


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

great tank. makes me want a cube!


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

how long do you keep the lights on for this tank? how much and how often do you add ferts? i love this tank! you cant go wrong with cubes


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

When and how did this tank die?


----------

